# D810 Successor Wishlist



## Solarflare (Jan 27, 2016)

Just like the D750 Successor Wishlist thread, what are your ideas ?

Well the short version of my personal wishlist are pretty much the same as the one for the D750 ... I already had thought to get the D810 instead of the D750 when my D600 was destroyed, but descided I prefer tiltscreen and double card slot of same type over silent shutter and larger AF field. So yeah, if the D810 successor gets closer to my personal priorities I would pick that one.

Lets start with Ming Theins suggestions: 





> Live view still needs to be improved. There should be an option to switch the camera on and have it go straight to live view; shot to shot times and blackout duration has to be much, much faster. We need another way to return to center if the multi selector has been assigned to magnify (or give us another button to assign to magnify).
> A histogram that represents the actual raw exposure is needed. When you’ve got 1-2 more stops in the highlights than what the histogram is telling you, you’re leaving a lot of image quality on the table since you’ve got to do some recovery afterwards.
> A tilting screen, please – both for varied-height shooting and video work.
> Add U1 and U2 settings to the virtual mode dial – everything that can be changed in software (e.g. exposure delay, LV on, EFC, auto-ISO on/off) should be allowed for these modes. Why can I switch quickly between a tripod setup (base ISO, exposure delay, manual) and a documentary one (aperture priority, auto ISO) by turning the dial one position on a D750, but you can’t on any of the pro cameras? I’ve got to dig into menus and change things manually. It’s actually annoying enough that I thought about buying a second D810 and leaving one set up to run and gun, and one for tripod.
> The built in flash rattles and feels a little loose –this is a build quality issue.


I would like to add:

Features I would absolutely want:
- backlit sensor (Well ... duh ! Of course !!),
- as MT said - tiltscreen
- two card slots of the same type (I dont care which type as long as there are two of the same type that I can use in backup mode)
- completely silent full electronic shutter during mirror lockup (for example lifeview) like the D5

With less priority:
- instead of just a tiltscreen, a fully articulated flipscreen would be prefered
- If you have U1, U2 or even more U modes, can you make them more powerful ? For example, I cannot configure a U-mode "Shutter priority with 1/60 sec shutterspeed" on my D750. I also would want several other settings different in that mode. Basically what Canon has ?
- more focus on one handed operation of the camera ? Theres only MENU and REVIEW buttons in hard to reach places
- lets admit it, the new autofocus system of the D5/D500 would be very, very tempting to have
- a well integreated touchscreen would be really awesome
- lower base ISO (down to 25) would be awesome to have for bright primes in daylight / maximum color depth for portraiture etc
- native ISO 25k, 50k or even 100k (probably no point to give even more, since that looks antrocious)
- If it has WiFi, please make that full featured: full remote control, backup / automatic backup / automatic backup into the "cloud"

Video (and manual lenses):
- again: tiltscreen
- focus peaking and zebras (under/overexposure) in lifeview
- 4K video (duh) at 4096x2160 24 Hz and 3840x2160 60 Hz
- no line skipping, give us full video quality
- 46.5 megapixel resolution for optimal video quality (4 pixels on sensor = 1 pixel 4K video, 16 pixels on sensor = 1 pixel 1080p)
- 10 bit readout to external recorder

Basically it would be nice if one could get a great camcorder with shallow depth of field and good high-ISO performance, once one has a corresponding high quality external recorder.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2016)

A few more mega-pickles, a better fps and buffer, better high iso ability. Newer AF setup. 

That'll be nice. 

Jake


----------



## jaomul (Jan 27, 2016)

1/4 price of d810


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2016)

Here we go again another pointless  thread

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Jan 27, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Here we go again another pointless  thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



To be fair, Nikon's CEO does frequent this forum.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2016)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again another pointless  thread
> ...


Funk him

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Here we go again another pointless  thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



^^ here were go with another pointless comment.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Here we go again another pointless  thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



^^ here were go with another pointless comment.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again another pointless  thread
> ...


Why talk about a camera  that is not for sale 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2016)

gsgary said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Why comment on threads and add nothing to the conversation?

See, we can all bullsh**.  Some questions in life just won't be answered.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


All you need from a camera is apertures shutter speed and focusing

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2016)

gsgary said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




I'm sorry to hear that. If only you knew the kind of creative opportunities offered to you by modern technology...


But hey, be stubborn. That's cool too. To each his own.


----------



## runnah (Jan 27, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> - 46.5 megapixel resolution for optimal video quality (4 pixels on sensor = 1 pixel 4K video, 16 pixels on sensor = 1 pixel 1080p)
> - 10 bit readout to external recorder
> 
> Basically it would be nice if one could get a great camcorder with shallow depth of field and good high-ISO performance, once one has a corresponding high quality external recorder.



A few points.
1. 46.5 megapixels is extreme overkill for 4k video and would add nothing to the overall quality. Most top end 4k cameras are no more than 12-15MP. It's more about the size of each lightwell rather than the quantity.

2. 10 bit out to external recorders would be a massive disappointment as most serious video people would want 10 or 12 bit uncompressed video. aka RAW video.

3. To truly reap the benefits of an external recorder you'd have to have a SDI port on the camera and I have yet to see one on a DSLR. Besides most 4k compatible recorders are in the $2-4K price range once you factor in media and a power supply. Not many folks are willing or able to pony up that much cash.

4. You can get a shallow DOF on purpose built video cameras too you know. 

5. Low light performance for video isn't the white buffalo that it is for still cameras. It's important yes, but video can hide a lot more sins than Stills. Also more often than not if you are doing high end production you are adding light to your scene and making it look darker in camera or in post.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 27, 2016)

As I described in the D750 thread, having 46.5 Megapixels, or 8192 Pixels on the long axis, would allow to map 4k very easily by mapping 4 pixels to 1 pixel in the video.

This is not only computationally cheap, it also makes it easy to get the mathematicallly maximum accuracy.

In fact, in case of a Bayer color filter based sensor, it also would allow to have exactly one RGGB chunk of values for each pixel, having precise measurements for all three color channels of that pixel. This of course would only matter if really all three color values would be recorded, which usually doesnt happen with video.

All DSLRs I know about offer only 8 bit. The A7s also only offers 8 Bit as of right now. The only mirrorless I know about with 10 bits is the Panasonic GH4. I certainly wont stop you if you want 12 instead of "just" 10 bit.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> As I described in the D750 thread, having 46.5 Megapixels, or 8192 Pixels on the long axis, would allow to map 4k very easily by mapping 4 pixels to 1 pixel in the video.
> 
> This is not only computationally cheap, it also makes it easy to get the mathematicallly maximum accuracy.
> 
> ...



LOL...
isn't the title of this thread "D810 successor _*wishlist*_"?
isnt that the point of runnah mentioning not currently having 12 bit?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 27, 2016)

I really want so much to join this thread but honestly I am not a D810 fan and cant see at the moment getting one.
The D750 fits me like a glove.
The D810 awesome camera but is a very focused camera, those who need its niche are getting a beast of a camera, a true pro.
Of course tomorrow I might change my mind and then I will be able to imagine what I want from the next model.

Useless reply I know but I had to join this thread because I LOVE pointless thread, they are fun and cool!


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 28, 2016)

I didnt vote in Thom Hogans (now closed) poll "what camera Nikon will update next" but I would say that updating the D810 soon is likely because of the Sony A7r II. That backlit technology for the sensor is defnitely something Nikon would be really eager to get.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 28, 2016)

I would add the fully tilting adjustable screen. Upgrade to internal processing speed would be great.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 13, 2016)

Matt Granger on his wishes for a D810 successor:


> Highest priority:
> 1. Fokus: the new D5/D500 one
> 2. Match the D5 controls
> 
> ...



1. Fokus: the new D5/D500 one: I think thats a given
2. Match the D5 controls: Good luck with that one. Random pointless minimal changes between DSLRs in their interface is one of Nikons most traditional games.

3. WiFi: Quite likely.(1)
4. GPS "to a lesser degree": I think thats unlikely. Nikon seems to think the end user in general doesnt want it and its a major battery life drain.
5. Better SRAW: Dunno. And I dont remember what that is good for. (2)
6. Touchscreen: Likely. Mostly I simply need a way to VERY quickly select AF points in lifeview mode, just like I can in standard mode. Touchscreen would be a possible solution. I'm surprised he doesnt mention flipscreen as well.
7. Dual matching cards: 100% agreed. (3)
8. 4K Video: Very likely, and it wont be "dumbed down" either, aside from only being only 30p and only UHD and still not offering any important video features like focus peeking, zebras, false colors etc. Still the D810 is basically Nikons video flagship and I think that will stay. My main hope here is btw NO crop in 4K Video. Getting a very processing friendly 4 sensor pixel to 1 video pixel mapping and hardly have any crop at all.

9. Split screen in lifeview: very specific idea, dont see any technical reasons not to do so, but unlikely, because Nikon doesnt implement basic lifeview features such as focus peaking etc either.
10. Long exposure bulb mode: the film camera he has there has an analog computer, thats why it can do that.
11. Lower ISO: I am not aware that what he requests would be technically possible.
12. Faster Shutter Speeds: AFAIK this would require excessive mechanical effort, thus again this wont happen.

About lower base ISO and higher Megapixels, well I expect to see backlit, maybe copper connectors, base ISO 64 again or even lower, and slightly higher Megapixel - maybe 42, maybe a bit more. Either way people will make a huge deal out of it despite the fact that 42 or even 50 Megapixel isnt much more resolution than 36 Megapixel and we're in all kinds of trouble even with 36 Megapixel on such a small area (small format 36x24mm).



(1): But  frankly given the current performance of WiFi, I dont really care. Wake me if we can get lifeview over WiFi and automatic backup in the cloud. But only very slowly uploading min-jpgs isnt something I'll ever bother to do anyway, so one BIG HUGE MEH to that one.
(2): I think RAW, JPEG and TIFF are the formats really needed. RAW for full information, JPEG for final output, TIFF for archivation of your important pictures.
(3): That the D750 has dual matching cards is one of the main reasons I got that and not the D810.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 13, 2016)

My wishlist?  7 or  8 fps standard without battery grip.

Ya, that's pretty much it.  Anything else would be nice to have but if it could shoot 8 fps without a grip that would cause me to give it a serious look

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 16, 2016)

Shoot, I haven't even outlived my D800 yet, and I'm happy with my D600 also. More frames per second maybe. Better ISO like we all say.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 17, 2016)

Most of what the 5D-IV and 5DS cameras have... and a little more... in the same price range as the D810 is now.

I can't see myself ever going past the D7xx pricing though!


----------



## dcbear78 (Sep 17, 2016)

I think it will pick up the good things from the D5/D500 like the focus system, touch/flip screen, wifi/nfc. And I am really hoping for dual XQD cards. 

I'd love to see focus peaking and zebras implemented. No idea why they aren't? 

I think it will pick up the Sony 42mp sensor. 

They biggest out there wish for me is some development in view finder tech. There are good points and bad points about both OVF and EVF. Be nice to find somewhere in the middle and truly innovate something.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 17, 2016)

dcbear78 said:


> I think it will pick up the good things from the D5/D500 like the focus system, touch/flip screen, wifi/nfc. And I am really hoping for dual XQD cards.
> 
> I'd love to see focus peaking and zebras implemented. No idea why they aren't?
> 
> ...


Well not 100% sure but I think that Nikon has stayed away from things like focus peaking to encourage people to buy the newer af lenses.  

Me I'll be happy with anything that floods the used market with used d810s and hopefully drives down their price to something in a range I could afford

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauiarcher (Sep 21, 2016)

My d810 wish list, just 1....that it gets released soon!  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 22, 2016)

mauiarcher said:


> My d810 wish list, just 1....that it gets released soon!


 Well if you dont actually want any new features on the camera, then what would be the point of releasing it ?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> mauiarcher said:
> 
> 
> > My d810 wish list, just 1....that it gets released soon!
> ...



As long as I can get it in red or bronze, who needs new features?


----------



## mauiarcher (Sep 22, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > mauiarcher said:
> ...


Lol...that's funny.  

I don't care about the features either.  Just want to drive down the price of the 810 so I can buy it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2016)

Quantum Image Processor.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 25, 2016)

gsgary said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Why even talk at all. 

Ok 
Faster auto focus. Like the one from the D5 with all those tiny points. 
4K video
Wifi 
Ditch the on camera flash 
Dual SD.  I'm not entirely sold on the XQD 
Sony 42.6MP sensor 
Bluetooth triggering for flashes and camera and incident lightmeter. 
Integrated LoJack anti theft
Zebra stripes or some manual focus assist 



Alternatively I'd like to see more mirrorless options from Nikon.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, I dont care if its dual SD or dual XQD. Just make it dual SOMETHING. I want to have a backup mode like on my D750.  And make that work for video, too. Besides 4K really needs SD UHS-II, or XQD, either way.

I want Nikon to have their own sensor, with ISO 64, maybe even less. Backlit and copper connections, sure. If it has more Megapixel well meh their descision but I dont care either way, just dont make the sensor have inferior overall performance just for more Megapixels.

Quite frankly if they only have 3840x2160 UHD and not true 4096x2160 4K video I'd prefer to have an 39 Megapixel Sensor (7680x5120). That means theres no crop mode at all for 1920x1080 with 16:1 pixel mapping or 3840x2160 with 4:1 pixel mapping (i.e. 16 or 4 pixel result in 1 video pixel).

I dont want to get forced into any stupid "anti-theft" snakeoil thats probably not even available in my country.

Zebras OR Focus Assist ? Why not both ?


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 30, 2016)

More pixels for sure....42-50 and UHS II cards would be nice as well.


----------



## Franck (Oct 2, 2016)

I expected a new announcement from Nikon to replace this D810 during the Photokina but nothing for the time.

I need a new DSLR specially for studio portrait and the next D850 or... should do the job


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 3, 2016)

Tailgunner said:


> More pixels for sure....42-50 and UHS II cards would be nice as well.


I'm fairly confident Nikon will manage 42-50 Pixel.  Probably even some more !!


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 3, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > More pixels for sure....42-50 and UHS II cards would be nice as well.
> ...




I really hope so, and soon.

The 5DSR was tempting until I saw some low light images and a digital MF with 50 mp would easily run 2-3 times more. So I'm holding out for a higher resolution Nikon.


----------

